# gti's with seat delete's and air setups?



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone have a rear seat delete with an air setup? looking to see some pics to get idea's.. post up what you got..
thx


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: gti's with seat delete's and air setups? (tomespo)*

I can post mine tomorrow.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: gti's with seat delete's and air setups? (tomespo)*

search moacur


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: gti's with seat delete's and air setups? (lcurtisl)*

















/thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_/threa. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Church!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

nice, id like to see if theres any more out there


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

Hey Tom, 
Here is one i did on a Golf when i went to Texas... 
this is very similar to what i would do to your car, also same size tank as this one, but less fittings. 


































_Modified by Santi at 10:49 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

paging Fantana


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

santi you beat me to it!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_santi you beat me to it!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

any more?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Still got 2 make a false floor where the seats were but you get the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Doey20v at 8:43 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

gotta love the peeping pedo bear rofl


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_









hands down my favorite interior in a mk4 to date


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

im looking to do something like the pic santi posted, i'd like to see some pics of a build rather then them done if possible, thanks


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i just finished mine tonight, but i have some progress pics and such. ill get on that tomorrow


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (blue bags)*

^^ Steppal?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

nice setup, i ended up leaving my seats in and im very glad that i did. i folded my seat down to put my bike in and the compressors are so much louder with the seats down plus the cover in the trunk not being there.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ive been thinking of deleting the rear bench but it might be pointless in a wagon...


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Think im gunna put my seats back in the noise from the compressors is starting 2 piss me off lol


----------

